# Using the Duo Temp/Barista Express Portafilter with Bambino Plus



## trendsocke (Feb 25, 2020)

Dear coffee fans,

I purchased the Bambino Plus 2 weeks ago and apart from finding the right dose and timing, I struggle the most with the uneven flow out of the portafilter. I rarely get the equal amount of espresso into two cups if I want two single shots at once. I guess this is because the way the standard portafilter for the Bambino is built, the extracted coffee meets the plastic insert and should divide itself into the two holes, but only does so if everything (machine, portafilter, tamped coffee) is perfectly even.

I have high hopes that with the 54mm Portafilter that comes with the Duo Temp or the Barista Express this would at least be improved, since it features a more standard portafilter design with a tunnel being split for two cups. It is available as a spare part in Germany (where I live) and I intend to buy it - but has anyone actually ever used the other SAGE 54mm portafilters with the Bambino and can confirm that it actually fits?

Also, will I need to buy new baskets or are the ones for the Duo Temp/BE the exact same size as the ones for the Bambino?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

If you just change your basket to the non-pressurised one. It may solve the problem...that is if you have your own grinder.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## trendsocke (Feb 25, 2020)

M_H_S said:


> If you just change your basket to the non-pressurised one. It may solve the problem...that is if you have your own grinder.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Thanks, but I have been using the non-pressurised baskets from the start, since they came with my machine.


----------



## trendsocke (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi there, so if anyone wants to know: I just got my extra portafilter that is built for the Bambino Express and Duo Temp, and it does indeed fit the Bambino Plus.

First shot had a pretty even flow, but the amount in two cups is still slightly different. Seems to be a big improvement over the standard Bambino portafilter though.


----------



## Bowie92 (Jan 6, 2020)

Using the standard Bambino portafilter is pretty useful for seeing if you have any channelling issues that you'd normally need a naked portafilter to see. If it's channelling down one side of the puck you'll only get coffee out of one spout. On the express portafilter whatever comes out is divided so you can't really tell any extraction issues. I use the Bambino portafilter and manage to get about the same out of each spout by using a distribution tool.


----------

